# Looking for African Block Head Cichlid ):



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I've been looking for the Block Head Cichlid locally but I haven't had any luck and pretty much everyone I contact is like "Good luck with THAT" 

So I was wondering if there are any hobbyists that maybe live in FL or anyone who is willing to ship them my way? Please e-mail me ( [email protected] ) if you can help me!

I would be in your debt for sure.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

Have you looked on aquabid.com? You could also try posting a "wanted" ad on the cichlid-forum trading post.


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh thanks for the reply! I will be sure to post in the wanted section and keep my eye on Aquabid.com!


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 10, 2009)

Here's a current auction for 3: AquaBid.com - Your Aquatic Auction Website


----------



## Mermaid (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm looking into it now.. thanks so much! 

EDIT : I found them, thanks for all the help guys!


----------

